# Z



## KeiroSenshi (Dec 25, 2019)

Z


----------



## KallumS (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi Keiro! Welcome.


----------



## CGR (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi Keiro - good to see you here & welcome. I checked out some of your Youtube clips - impressive music & animation.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 26, 2019)

welcome, Keiro


----------



## J-M (Dec 26, 2019)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## S.M Hassani (Dec 26, 2019)

Hi Keiro, Welcome to the forums!

You make some really nice music. BTW Huge Kenshin Himura Fan!

Enjoy your time here.

Sidi


----------



## jonathanparham (Dec 26, 2019)

welcome


----------



## shredzone (May 5, 2020)

Hi Keiro
Did you get my message?
A.L.


----------



## Sapphire (May 5, 2020)

So stoked for N's sequel


----------

